# C6 wheels on the GOAT?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have seen quite a few threads about standard wheels not fitting the GTOs. I need someone to tell me wether or not its worth trying to fit my C6 Wheels (that are on my 92 camaro at this moment) on my GTO. The fronts are 18.5x9.5 and the rears are 19x10s. Any info would help. I have heard that the height is not an issue but more the depth and offset. I have 2" spacers on the camaro right now to make the wheels fit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You have 2" spacers?!!!!?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah the height is not a big issue. The offset and the width, mostly the front would be the issue. I didn't know the bolt patterns were the same. The GTO have 5x120.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Im just going by some of the threads I have seen on here with peoples responses. The vette wheels are 4-3/4 which is like 124mm. Ive seen guys say they have vette wheels on there GTOs and said they dont have any vibration. I am just going by what people on here are saying, I'm not dumb. I know what is what I am just trying to see if anyone has tried it. I know its going to be tight and yes the camaro has 2" spacers on it. The wheels fit nice and neat.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Just cause they bolt on, doesn't mean they fit, Bolt pattern is 5x120 on the 04 to 06 GTO, 5x120.65 or .7 depending on source, with the taper lug, yeah they go on, but you are stressing the studs, good idea, NO


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The biggest problem I've seen with wheels not made for our car is the hub size. Our wheels are mounted on the hub (hub centric) so the studs aren't bearing the weight of the car and most wheels I've seen have a different hub cavity. BTW offset and back spacing are two different measurements and 4 3/4" are about right.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

My guess is that its more hassle than what its worth. They would look awesome, but I would feel safer for me and the car If I didnt do it. Thanks for the info guys.:seeya


----------

